# 2007 S6 Wheels



## RunningOfTheRings (Oct 14, 2005)

Would anyone else like to see the Q7 S-line 21-inch "RS4" wheels mounted on the S6?
Hell, I'd also love to see those wheels mounted on the new S8.
These "RS4" wheels have to be in the top 5 best OEM wheels offered in recent memory.


----------



## GLI_Man (Sep 1, 2002)

*Re: 2007 S6 Wheels (RunningOfTheRings)*


_Quote, originally posted by *RunningOfTheRings* »_These "RS4" wheels have to be in the top 5 best OEM wheels offered in recent memory. 

I agree...








http://web.mac.com/aaron_smith....html


----------



## MpowerS14 (Jun 14, 2005)

*Re: 2007 S6 Wheels (GLI_Man)*

x2 i want those soooo bad can't fit 21's but i'll settle for the 19's http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------

